# Male peacock/hap tank suggestions



## forestfalcon (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I'm new to this forum, and would like some input. I'm setting up a 90 gallon (48x24x12) African Cichlid tank. I'm using a 250 gph canister filter, cichlid sand, and lace rock. My plan is for an all-male peacock/hap tank. I'm not at all interested in breeding, I just want a nice aquarium with good color.

I've been trying to refine a good species list, but would love any input. Here's what my list looks like:
(One of each)
A. baenschi
A. hueseri (midnight peacock)
German Red
A. jacobfriebergi (Eureka Red)
A. maylandi (Sulfer Head Peacock)
A. stuartgranti Ngara Flametail
Yellow Lab (not a peacock/hap, I know)
Otopharynx lithobates (not a peacock/hap)
A. Rubescens 
Placidochromis Electra (deep water hap)

I'm also considering a Lwanda red top, but I'm not sure about their compatibility.

What do y'all think of this list? Do I need more/less?

Many thanks!


----------



## scooter31707 (Aug 24, 2012)

IMO the German Red, Eureka Red, and Rubescens did not get along because they are all red so the same in color. When setting a cichlid tank up you want to try to avoid species that look similar and have the same color pattern. 2nd the Sulfur and Ngara Flametail might not color up. They have been known not to in an all male tank. You can add the Red Top Lwanda to the list. The lithobates (yellow blaze) is a hap. IMO, I would put no fish over 8 inches mature in there.


----------



## forestfalcon (Mar 10, 2014)

Gotcha. So only one of those red three, but not all three. Are all of the others compatible? Do I need more to distribute aggression? If so, can you (or anyone else) recommend suitable species?

Oh, and I'm not sure why I put that lithobates wasn't a hap/peacock...I knew better.


----------



## ocnbrze (Mar 3, 2014)

i agree with scooter....stay away from similar looking fish.....mainly for aggression, but is is also visually. it is always good to have variety in the tank as well.

i just bought me a red cap lethrinops









it is a juvinle and i'm hoping it is a male like in the photo.......i bought the last one online and i'm hoping the site i go to gets more of these cuz i would love to breed this fish.

if you can find this fish i highly recommend you get one as they are beautiful.


----------



## forestfalcon (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow! Those are beautiful! Would they do well in an all male tank?

Of the three red ones from my original list, what would be the best?

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

forestfalcon said:


> Wow! Those are beautiful! Would they do well in an all male tank?
> 
> Of the three red ones from my original list, what would be the best?
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions!


Of the three red coloured peacocks, pick the one that you like the best. Stay away from Maylandi they are not tough enough for an all male set up. 
Yellow Lab is neither a Hap nor Peacock it's a Mbuna but will work and are great!


----------



## forestfalcon (Mar 10, 2014)

Mudkicker said:


> Of the three red coloured peacocks, pick the one that you like the best. Stay away from Maylandi they are not tough enough for an all male set up.
> Yellow Lab is neither a Hap nor Peacock it's a Mbuna but will work and are great!


I see you also have a 90g all male set up. How many individuals are in it? Can you recommend any additions to my list? Thanks!


----------



## scooter31707 (Aug 24, 2012)

Here are some suggestions that I can think of the species staying under 8 inches.

Aulonocara Baenschi Sunshine
Aulonocara Ethelwynnae
Eureka Red Jake(tends to be on the aggressive side) or German Red or A. Rubescens 
Aulonocara Red Top Lwanda
Aulonocara Ngara Flametail (may want to buy him bigger so he can color up)
Some type of Albino Peacock
OB Peacock (hybrid--can be aggressive)
Aulonocara Blue Regal or Electric Blue Hap or Copadichromis Azureus
Copadichromis Mloto Undu
Otopharynx Lithobates Yellow Blaze
Protomelas Tawain Reef
Tramitichromis Intermedius

Hope this helps. For as which red one, it just depends on which one you like the most.


----------



## forestfalcon (Mar 10, 2014)

Thank you, Scooter! Is 12 individuals enough for 90 gallons? I don't love the look of chaotically overstocked tanks, but I do understand the aggression dispersion theory. I'm not looking for a magic number, but a good range. I've seen some people recommend no more than 8, and some recommend 25-30...quite broad.


----------



## scooter31707 (Aug 24, 2012)

12 is good amount.


----------



## ocnbrze (Mar 3, 2014)

forestfalcon said:


> Thank you, Scooter! Is 12 individuals enough for 90 gallons? I don't love the look of chaotically overstocked tanks, but I do understand the aggression dispersion theory. I'm not looking for a magic number, but a good range. I've seen some people recommend no more than 8, and some recommend 25-30...quite broad.


well for me i have 13 haps and peacocks and getting 5 more in my 55tall......i'm planning on getting a 125 or 150 gal tank very soon.

here is my species list:
aulonocara friebergi
sunshine peacock
red shoulder peacock
albino ruby red peacock
venustus
cyrptocara moori
albino compressiceps
compressiceps
red fin borleyi
vc-10
electric blue ahli
and two peacocks that i do not know of as i got them from a friend who was tearing down his tank and he has no idea what they are. they sort of look like Aulonocara kandeense, but i'm not sure yet.

and i'm getting in the mail (hopefully on friday)
Lethrinops Intermedius
Buccochromis Nototaenia
Protomelas Marginatus
Red Cap Lethrinops
Trout Cichlid

hope this helps with suggestions


----------



## ocnbrze (Mar 3, 2014)

forestfalcon said:


> Wow! Those are beautiful! Would they do well in an all male tank?
> 
> Of the three red ones from my original list, what would be the best?
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions!


sorry forgot to quote this.....but yeah they would be fine in a 90 gal tank.

one cool thing is both males and females look amazing when fully grown.


----------



## scooter31707 (Aug 24, 2012)

I hope that bigger tank comes really soon, cause you have a lot going on!


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

forestfalcon said:


> Mudkicker said:
> 
> 
> > Of the three red coloured peacocks, pick the one that you like the best. Stay away from Maylandi they are not tough enough for an all male set up.
> ...


15 fish that stay under 7" is good in my opinion. Along with several peacocks I have O. Tetrastigma, S. fryeri, C. Trewavasae, P. Phenochilus, P. sp Taiwan Reef, L. Caeruleus, P. Acei. My next addition will be a Ideotropheus Sperengae which will be the third and final addition of Mbuna species.


----------



## ocnbrze (Mar 3, 2014)

scooter31707 said:


> I hope that bigger tank comes really soon, cause you have a lot going on!


I do, but I have two fluval 406's and I do weekly water changes, so water quality is not an issue.....all of my fish are 2-3 inches so they have plenty of room to grow until I get my large tank.


----------



## forestfalcon (Mar 10, 2014)

Thank you all so much for your suggestions and advice!

What do you all think of this updated list? Any suggestions/advice here:

A. baenschi
A. hueseri
A. sp Lwanda Red Top
Lethrinops sp. "Red Cap Itungi"
A. ethelwynnae
Otopharynx lithobates- yellow blaze
C. trewavasae - Mloto likoma
Placidochromis electra
L. caeruleus
Placidochromis sp. "Jalo"
A. masioni (Mason's Peacock"
Protomelas sp. "Taiwan Reef"
A. stuartgranti Ngara Flametail
A. jacobfriebergi - Eureka

I need some albino to add to this mix. Any suggestions?

Again, thank you so much for advising me!


----------



## cprings (Sep 10, 2003)

This is my current stock in my 90:

Aulonocara lwanda
Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri" (Chidunga Rocks)
Aulonocara (Fire Fish)
OB Peacock
Red Shoulder Peacock
Ngara Flametail
Labidochromis caeruleus (yellow lab)
Tramitichromis sp. "Intermedius"
Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef)
Otopharynx lithobates (Zimbawe Rock)
Sciaenochromis fryeri (Maleri Is.)
Copadichromis borleyi
Lethrinops sp. "Red Cap" (Itungi)
Placidochromis electra
9 giant danios
4 Syno. petricola
1 bristlenose pleco

That's 14 cichlids right now that range from 2-5 inches and there is some chasing (there will always be chasing) but nothing too aggressive. Be prepared to remove any that are too aggressive as any all male tank is usually trial and error. I plan on adding to my stock and upgrading to a 125 or 150 in the next few months. Good luck with your tank and let us know what you go with!


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

forestfalcon said:


> Thank you all so much for your suggestions and advice!
> 
> What do you all think of this updated list? Any suggestions/advice here:
> 
> ...


Looks good. I would only pick one of the Placidochromis...just in case. The Lwanda is quite aggressive I would not put in a 4' tank. You can get an OB peacock, makes a nice contrast. Mine is not aggressive but no wimp either. The Eureka is hit and miss...I would try it! Have fun.


----------



## forestfalcon (Mar 10, 2014)

What are your thoughts on Lethrinops intermedius?


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

forestfalcon said:


> What are your thoughts on Lethrinops intermedius?


There seems to be confusion re this fish. Lethrinops Intermedius/Tramitichromis Intermedius/Otopharnyx Tetrastigma.
I have what was sold to me as a Otopharnyx Tetrastigma and gets along well with the others.


----------



## forestfalcon (Mar 10, 2014)

Mudkicker said:


> forestfalcon said:
> 
> 
> > What are your thoughts on Lethrinops intermedius?
> ...


It's a pretty fish! Thanks for clearing up the classification of it. Also, thanks for your help with the other species! Can't wait to get started.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

forestfalcon said:


> Mudkicker said:
> 
> 
> > forestfalcon said:
> ...


I didn't really clear it up, there seems to be confusion regarding these three scientific names. To be honest I have not done enough research on it. Some think they are all the same fish. Hopefully somebody here can clear it up for us.
It's a pleasure to help :thumb:


----------



## cprings (Sep 10, 2003)

forestfalcon said:


> What are your thoughts on Lethrinops intermedius?


My intermedius is the alpha in my 90 with the stock I just posted for you. He does a bit of chasing and breaking up other confrontations but isn't overly aggressive towards any other cichlid.


----------



## forestfalcon (Mar 10, 2014)

cprings said:


> forestfalcon said:
> 
> 
> > What are your thoughts on Lethrinops intermedius?
> ...


So you might even say he's an "intermediary?" Sorry, lame jokes happen when you're up all night with a crying baby.


----------



## cprings (Sep 10, 2003)

hah I'm right there with you. Have a 5 month old at home. She loves the tank and the fish though! Here is a shot of my guy. Not the greatest pic but you can see the great color they can get...


----------



## forestfalcon (Mar 10, 2014)

She'll love it! We have a 6 gallon with some shrimp and a platy, and she loves it. I can't imagine how much she'll love a 90! Perhaps it'll come in handy in the middle of the night when she refuses to sleep. Babies are fun. Ha! 

Your intermedius is really pretty. How old is he?


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

cprings said:


> hah I'm right there with you. Have a 5 month old at home. She loves the tank and the fish though! Here is a shot of my guy. Not the greatest pic but you can see the great color they can get...


Can u get a good shot of the anal fin?


----------



## cprings (Sep 10, 2003)

Thanks! I got him at about 3" a little over a year ago. He is now about 5" so not sure exactly how old. A few years back when I had my 240, we would put my niece in her bassinet next to the tank and she would stare at the tank for a few minutes and then pass right now. Not sure if it was the sound of the sump pump, water flow, the view or a combination of it all but it was the only thing that made her pass right out.


----------



## cprings (Sep 10, 2003)

Mudkicker said:


> Can u get a good shot of the anal fin?


Here are two more I have. I can try to get some better ones this week.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

In the second picture I see five black spots on it's side, mine has only three.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

mine has three as well. I believe it to be the sp. Intermedius. Mine just started coloring nicely and has become a close second in command to the red top lwanda. I pulled my venustus and the albino DB so there was a hierarchy reorganization a little while back. I had heard that the lethrinops only do well in species tanks. If any of you have experience otherwise, please speak up.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

k7gixxerguy said:


> mine has three as well. I believe it to be the sp. Intermedius. Mine just started coloring nicely and has become a close second in command to the red top lwanda. I pulled my venustus and the albino DB so there was a hierarchy reorganization a little while back. I had heard that the lethrinops only do well in species tanks. If any of you have experience otherwise, please speak up.


Yes, hopefully some will chime in and shed some light on the O.Tetrastigma vs T. Intermedius confusion.


----------

